# Lynnhaven skinny water Report 6/27/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

We hit the Lesner/Lynnhaven inlet around 7pm. TugCapn had some yaks lined up. Sky's were ominous...but the show must go on!!! 









We launched the yaks and hit Pleasure House Pt, 1st.....Tug was on top of the Pups from the start. Me, I had a case of the crabs  After some digging at my bits and pieces we moved on.....

Next stop....Grand Central Station!! We parked the yaks, and Tug busted a cast net move, which rounded up some little Spots. We tie a few up on the Fishfinder special, and Boom!, Tugs on....









The Pups decided to come and play! 









Some more Pups showed up for the dog show, and it was off to the races w/ these characters....









Tug lands at least six more fish, while I've got my Vienna Sausage in my hand....


















Finally, I get a boom...boom...boom...feeling and hooked up w/ a nice Pup that was cruising the slick.....










Tug vanishes into the darkness, to catch some more bait, and that's when the screws came loose!! 

Boom, Boom,,,nudge...tap...tap...and.....YEO!!! Rod bent, drags whining!!! Out goes the line with the Penn's singin'!!!  Tug...Hello?!!?, Net anybody??!!?? The pup turned into a dog on this one!!!  Fun fight indeed, as it gathered more Green weeds on it's way out, then back in, then back out, and back in...you get the picture.. A nice fight for a medium action set-up, and low and behold, this jumped into my hands....









Let me just say that TugCapn can put you on fish, any day of the week!! I would highly advise to go out w/ this dude, as he knows the Lynnhaven Basin like the back of his hand. And he's a great guy to boot!! 

So that's it from Skunk-land  More reports to follow.......


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a blast back there. Jim and I did fair around marker 8... put two slot fish in the yak there and managed to catch some more smaller ones near the island outside of Bubba's, and along the outside of the grassbeds near the launch. All fish were caught on gulp mullets and peelers. Also ran into a small blue and a one of last year's keeper flounder. Was good seein' everyone out there.... I may go tommorow night... will definitely check it out this weekend.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*No Skunks Here*

Nice report Ape. Just glad everyone caught fish, hope to see ya again before I go back on boat....PEACE OUT M8 :fishing:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great report guys I'll be hitting the same spots tonight after work. How big was that last Pup, it looks like a nice one. See you on the water.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Big Pub*



jay b said:


> How big was that last Pup, it looks like a nice one. See you on the water.


1/4 inch in the slot . Fun ass fish to fight..he had me on my toes and dragged me into the soft mud. I couldn't move, and my shoes came off. Had to get 'em later.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

looks like a blast! thanks for the pics.


----------



## stripes (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice report guys. Nice pullage from the yak. Launching tomorrow bright and early in Rudee via Owl's creek. Anything there?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Tug, you mind sharin' what hook size or style you're usin' on the pups? I was thinkin No. 2 circle or wide gap fluke style hook... gonna try my hand at bait fishin' for them this weekend. What's the game plan for Saturday?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Simple rig*



Rockstar said:


> Tug, you mind sharin' what hook size or style you're usin' on the pups? I was thinkin No. 2 circle or wide gap fluke style hook... gonna try my hand at bait fishin' for them this weekend. What's the game plan for Saturday?












That's it. Cut Spot or Finger Mullet does the trick:fishing:


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> That's it. Cut Spot or Finger Mullet does the trick:fishing:


Hey Skunk...Email me those pics homeboy so I can get them on my webpage. [email protected]E OUT. Anyone up for Sat nite??


----------

